# my alcohol intake while bulking



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

hey guys, i was just wondering how bad this is and how much it will be limiting me.

thurs - my dad works away so i take my mam ut to the local club so she can play her bingo ill have

4-5 double jack daniels and diet coke

fri -

1 bottle dry white wine, 7-9 double jd and coke ( throughout the day night

sat - same as fri lol

im not usually this bad on a fri just this week i have a party to attend. is this super bad?


----------



## WRX333 (Oct 13, 2008)

Yeah! Your a ****head! pmsl


----------



## WRX333 (Oct 13, 2008)

Seriously though, i think it will hinder your gains. I used to drink alot (not quick as much as you. lol) I stopped this year, did'nt drink for first 5 months of year & i made really good gains compared.

On the other hand your in your early 20's. Fu*k it! Live life!

Im not much help am i? :confused1:


----------



## adesign (Jun 10, 2008)

If your not looking to compete, enjoy yourself! Just don't do it too often. http://uk.askmen.com/sports/bodybuilding_200/218_fitness_tip.html May show you some reasons why you shouldn't do it, though.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cheers for the input guys, its mainly the sat im out just this week has turned a bit into a massive session of a wkend lol, but im gaining nicley and dont wat to drop it all.


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

Whatever your doing mate, that is quite a bit..... Not preaching as I like a drink but it definately is not good for you!


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

For me you're drinking too much - so I gotta echo what's said above.

When gaining I'd perhaps have in one week what you have in one night at the most, unless it's a night out with boys - which I enjoy maybe once every 6 weeks - 2 months or so. I've been down the road of drinking large amounts and just don't enjoy it anymore, so it's kinda easy for me to preach - but hey, you did ask!

When cutting I'll have a single beer on a Friday or Saturday night.


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

thats alot of alcohol!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

my wife comes in from work and drinks 4 cans a stella every night and tops it off with the occasional bottle of wine. damn on race day she can do 20 cans. Shes hard core.

If this week was a 1 off why worry as long as its not a daily occurrence. wouldn't want you to end up looking like jw007


----------



## dannyluke (Jul 22, 2009)

I've not drank in that long when I drank a few weeks back I was drunk after 3 pints.

Then I woke up next day and daren't face mirror lol Felt like I'd right let someone down, meh...

But was a quality night :beer:

Like someone just said. Don't do it too often and its all good...


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Pussy, lad your age should be warming up with those amounts, just have a 'healthy' kebab on the way home and all that nasty beer bloat will be soaked up and shat out at warp factor 10 in the morning. Only works on beer sessions in double figures. You really need to up the beer imo.

I'm cutting at the moment so only had 8 pints, 4 double Vodka redbulls,

6 bottles of ironbru wkd and some peanuts (for my good fats.) last Saturday... ok ok so I still have a gut, who cares, I'm married!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I have trained hard for over ten years and ate pretty well. However because I have a love of alcohol my physique has always been sh1te!

All good in moderation my friend but excessive booze will hamper you considerably


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

WRX333 said:


> Seriously though, i think it will hinder your gains. I used to drink alot (not quick as much as you. lol) I stopped this year, did'nt drink for first 5 months of year & i made really good gains compared.
> 
> On the other hand your in your early 20's. Fu*k it! Live life!
> 
> Im not much help am i? :confused1:


Why dont you sit on the fence mate lmfao!!!!!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

dont see it doing you much harm,i drink most weekends and most weekends into shows too,tho i will be curtailing it a bit more during prep in the future,so i guess using myself as an example to answer your question,yes you can drink that much and still look fking awesome.


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

weeman said:


> dont see it doing you much harm,i drink most weekends and most weekends into shows too,tho i will be curtailing it a bit more during prep in the future,so i guess using myself as an example to answer your question,yes you can drink that much and still look fking awesome.


He won't, he's not got the awesome gene aka ginga gene


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

I've done the tee-total thing for LONG periods of time and was cool with it - but finding the right balance is key to sanity IMO.

If you can find the right balance that doesn't hamper training/diet to much, yet still allows you to go out and live life a little, you'll have the best of both worlds.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

BillC said:


> He won't, he's not got the awesome gene aka ginga gene


sh1t mate your right,my mistake,to the OP,sorry i take back that advice,it applies only to ginges.

Altho it is aslo true that both JW007 and RS2007 both consume large amounts of booze and look outstanding


----------

